# 40+



## Shinar (8. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen.

Mich würden mal kleine Berichte von Level 40+ Aionspieler interessieren. Gibt einem Aion immer noch genügend Belohnungen und Neuigkeiten spendiert? Oder gehts langsam abwärts? Wie sieht es denn mit dem ewigen Grinden aus, wieso stört euch dieses nicht? 

Bin mal gespannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Ent (8. November 2009)

also mit den grinden hab ich kaum noch probleme, seit 37 verbringe ich die ganze zeit in instanzen oder im elitegebiet und level da ganz schnell 
ab und zu dazwischen die qs, und schon hast du grinden nicht mehr nötig
schlimm ist eh eigentlich nur von 29-36 da der feuertempel einfach zu wenig xp gibt

da grindet man halt nen bissel im abyss gibt auch noch schön ap


----------



## Lpax (8. November 2009)

Naja ich bin bis 40 fix gekommen....ab da wurde es zäh.

Und mal ehrlich  ....ob du vor oder in einer ini oder elite gebite mobs umhaust ist egal...alles exp grinden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mardooo (8. November 2009)

bin jetz 48,9 und hatte eigentlich kein problem mit dem grinden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Noxiel (8. November 2009)

Muß ich erst unleidig werden und Verwarnungen verteilen, bis einige User verstehen, dass sie ihre Stänkereien zuhause lassen können? Der Tonfall, wie er hier von manchen so selbstverständlich an den Tag gelegt wird, passt mir überhaupt nicht und wenn man sich nicht bald vom "Aion ist der Ur-Grinder und wer etwas anderes behauptet lügt"-Thema entfernt und versucht auf die Frage des TEs einzugehen, ist für einige User bald Ende der Fahnenstange.


----------



## xerkxes (8. November 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Mich würden mal kleine Berichte von Level 40+ Aionspieler interessieren. Gibt einem Aion immer noch genügend Belohnungen und Neuigkeiten spendiert? Oder gehts langsam abwärts? Wie sieht es denn mit dem ewigen Grinden aus, wieso stört euch dieses nicht?
> 
> ...



Bin ein Ex-Spieler. Ich hatte 2 Charaktere, einen auf 42 und einen auf 33.

Das Grinden war bei mir der Hauptgrund fürs Aufhören. Ich hab irgendwann in meine Glaskugel gesehen und festgestellt, dass das Grinden mit 50 nicht aufhört sondern eigentlich erst losgeht. Könnte man in Aion aufs Klo gehen würde man dafür glatt mal 50k Kinah bezahlen. 

Aion ist ein Paradies für *Kinah*-Farmer, denn Leute ohne genügend Zeit müssen Kinah kaufen um vorne mithalten zu können bzw. konkurrenzfähig zu sein. Absolut kein Spiel für Leute mit ausgeprägterem reallife. Hardcore-Zocker haben endlich ein Spiel wo sie unter Ihresgleichen glücklich werden könnten.


----------



## Bascho (8. November 2009)

Ich bin jetzt level 45 und brauche nun 73 Millionen XP für 46.

Und das geht nur noch über Elitegebiete und Instanzen. Die paar Solo-Quest hat man in ein paat Strunden fertig und geben kaum XP.
Aber in moment grinde  oder farme ich auch viel wegen meiner Master-quest.
Brauche die Rüstungssteine. Und die dropen zu 0,25 Prozent.

Gestern in Elitegebiet "Kishar-Dorf" und in der Instanz Stahlharke über 35 Millionen XP gemacht. Haben auch bis 5 uhr morgens gespielt.^^

Um es kurz zu machen, Elite abfarmen. Dann geht es am schnellsten.

nur schade, das die Bosse nur grünes oder gar nix dropen. Nach stundenlangen kämpfen in der riesigen Instanz Stahlharke.
Und die Bosse sind nicht ohne."Tanken und einfach Damage drauf ist nicht.   Da sollte schon was mal schönes dropen als Motivation. Ein blaues Item zum Beispiel.

Aber wir hatten trotzdem viel Spass. 
Mit den Patch soll ja einiges besser werden.


----------



## ShoopDaWhoop (9. November 2009)

Bis 45 kann man noch Alquima (oder wie die Seaworld da unten halt heißt) und Steelrake bzw. Draupnir machen für exp. Danach kannst auch das vergessen.

Ab 46 gibts nur noch Zombies, Zombies, Zombies, Zombies, Zombies, Zombies, Zombies, Zombies, Zombies, Zombies, Zombies, Zombies, Zombies, Zombies, Zombies, Zombies, Zombies, Zombies, Zombies, Zombies, Zombies, Zombies, Zombies, Zombies......

...

Ach hab ich schon Zombies erwähnt?


----------



## Gortek (9. November 2009)

ShoopDaWhoop schrieb:


> Bis 45 kann man noch Alquima (oder wie die Seaworld da unten halt heißt) und Steelrake bzw. Draupnir machen für exp. Danach kannst auch das vergessen.
> 
> Ab 46 gibts nur noch Zombies, Zombies, Zombies, Zombies, Zombies, Zombies, Zombies, Zombies, Zombies, Zombies, Zombies, Zombies, Zombies, Zombies, Zombies, Zombies, Zombies, Zombies, Zombies, Zombies, Zombies, Zombies, Zombies, Zombies......
> 
> ...



Du hast noch die Zombies vergessen, gibt also nicht nur Zombies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cheers


----------



## Pente (9. November 2009)

Ab 40 ist es schon extrem. Die Erfahrungspunkte die man braucht steigen so enorm an und die Quests geben dennoch nur 100.000-300.000 Erfahrungspunkte. Die Anzahl der Quests die man annehmen kann nimmt ab. Das alles trägt nicht wirklich dazu bei mich zu motivieren weiter zu leveln. Wenn die einzige Motivation ab 40 ist, dass man irgendwann 50 erreicht und nicht mehr leveln muss dann ist das schon relativ mager.

Mein Fazit zum Leveln ab 40: mehr Frust als Lust.


----------



## HobbySoldat (9. November 2009)

Wenn man nicht gezwungen wäre schnell zu leveln um im PvP mitzuhalten, was ja quasi überall statt findet, so finde ich die benötigte XP eigentlich in Ordnung. Die QuestXP wird ja demnächst auch noch angehoben. Das Problem ist halt nur das man ziemlich unter Druck gesetzt wird zu lvln. Es macht keinen Sinn sich gute Items zu erfarmen bevor man 50 ist, da das Level einen viel krasseren Unterschied ausmacht als in anderen Spielen.


----------



## Sin (9. November 2009)

Kann mich mal pls wer motivieren? :-(


----------



## Kopernium (10. November 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Kann mich mal pls wer motivieren? :-(



Es gibt ab 40 bei jedem LVLup neue bzw bessere Skills zu kaufen^^


----------



## Nàrdinel (10. November 2009)

Interessant, man wird unter Druck gesetzt möglichst schnell lvl 50 zu erreichen? Spielst du ein anderes Spiel als ich?
Es ist doch Schnurzpupe ob du in 1 oder in 2 Monaten lvl 50 bist. Ich habe gerade 36 erreicht und habe nicht unbedingt das Gefühl den Anschluss zu verlieren. 

Im Gegenteil: durch die längere Levelkurve kann man sich viel mehr mit der Spielmechanik seines Chars und seiner Umgebung auseinandersetzen, bevor man mit lvl 50 endgültig in das sogenannte Endgame kommt. Schau genau hin, das Spiel beginnt auch schon vor dem Max-lvl.

Und aus dem PvP kann man sich auch raushalten wenn man gerade keine Lust darauf hat.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (10. November 2009)

bin lvl 47 und ich weiss net wie ich das ausgehalten habe, jedenfalls hab ich den schlussstich heut gezogen..die welt ist öde und motiviert mich nicht zum erkunden, die instanzen sind auch öde und der weg bis lvl50 ist ebenfalls öde und verdammt grindlastig..der inhalt im gesamten mager und ich habe auch keine lust 12243424 millionen abyss punkte später als endgame zu grinden


----------



## Plattfusss (10. November 2009)

Hab auch schon öfters lesen müssen, dass bei Aion auf höheren LvL sehr viel gegrindet werden muss, da sich die Xp der Quests nicht lohnt.
Scheint also mal absolut gar kein Spiel für mich zu sein. Hab das bisschen gefarme bei WoW schon gehasst und wenn ich nun notgedrungen zig Millionen Xp durchs Grinden machen müsste..naja, danke aber nein danke.

Hatte eig. vor das Spiel mal anzutesten, was ich dann wohl definitiv sein lassen werde.

Dennoch wünsch ich euch natürlich viel Spaß und viel Erfolg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (10. November 2009)

Ich habe prinzipiell nichts gegen das Grinden an sich, habe es in jedem mmo immer gemacht. 1-2 Stunden mit nem Bierchen in der hand irgendwo hingestellt und stupide mobs gefarmt. 
Das problem ist bei mir atm nur: Ich habe die möglichkeit Stahlharke zu gehen, oder ich grinde solo die Harpiyen in Theomebos. Rein Theoretisch müsste ich noch 9 mal Stahlharke â ca 3 Stunden gehen für ein lvl up (43 auf 44) bzw 22 Stunden Mobs grinden. Also habe ich die Wahl zwischen Shugos hauen oder Harpiyen. Stahlharke frustriert, weil von ca 11 Runs haben die Bosse bisher nur 3 mal was grünes gedropt, die anderen male gar nix. Irgendeiner schafft es immer im Mitteldeck das Event mit dem schlüssel zu versauen. Beim vorletzten "Run" bin ich ganze 7 mal gestorben, und es ist verdammt nochmal alles andere als einfach eine Gruppe zu finden. Allein die Suche nach einer Gruppe dauert manchmal schon 2-3 Stunden.

Es fehlt mir einfach ein bisl die Variation. Quests hab ich leider seit 42 keine mehr gefunden, abgesehen von ein paar low lvl quests wo ich 30er mobs töten müsste. PVP ist atm auch nicht wirklich machbar. Entweder ich kill irgendwelche sub 40er die mir über den Weg laufen und n paar abysspoints geben, oder ich werd von ner 6er Gruppe Asmos totgezergt. Leider gibt es momentan auf Votan kaum leute in meinem Levelbereich die wirklich mal lust hätten pvp zu machen. Und wenn es mal welche gibt, finden sich nirgends asmos bei denen es lohnen würde sie zu töten. 
Bei Festungsraids macht es auch keinen Spass. Entweder ich flieg nach x sekunden aus dem Spiel, weil Aion mal wieder mehr GB an Speicher braucht als es verkraftet, oder ich gehe leer aus, weil ich als Kantor nicht genug Schaden mache um eine Medaillie zu bekommen. 

Ich sehe das ja an meiner Gilde. Immer mehr und mehr Leute die im 40er Bereich ankommen, fangen plötzlich an sich anderen dingen zu widmen und kaufen sich gar erst einmal ein paar andere Spiele nebenbei. Bei vielen ist momentan leider die luft raus, bzw die Motivation am Boden noch ein paar wochenlang die selben Mobs zu grinden.

Versteht mich nicht falsch, mir gefällt Aion. Find die Welt relativ hübsch, die Klassen gelungen (abgesehen vielleicht vom Balancing), und es macht spass zu spielen. Aber bitte nicht jeden Tag ein und die selbe Mobgruppe töten. 
Wie wärs mit einem kleinen scharmützel für zwischendurch, eine art scenario/battleground wo 24 gegen 24 kämpfen, als belohnung gibt es ein paar xp und vielleicht eine Medallie. Einfach nur um ein bischen abwechslung in den Alltag zu bringen.


----------



## corak (10. November 2009)

Sin, du bist mit der einzige Grund weshalb es sich lohnt das Aion Forum hier zu lesen. Also Augen zu und durch. In Sack hauen ist nicht!


----------



## Leoncore (10. November 2009)

Wieviele Threads mit dem Thema "Zu wenige Exp" gibt es den eigentlich schon hier im Forum? Nervt langsam, das Ganze. Bald kommt ja Patch 1.5.1 und dann werden die Exp erhöht, dann ist hoffentlich hier Ruhe. Bin gespannt, wann die ersten "Zu wenig EndContent" Threads kommen, wenn die meisten durch die Exp Erhöhung schnell das Max.Lvl erreichen.

Naja, mich brauch es nicht mehr zu interessieren, hab meinen Account gekündigt. Allerdings nicht wegen irgendwelchen Exp-Erhöhungen, sondern wegen Design-Aspekten. Finde die Monstervielfalt im späteren Spielverlauf recht dürftig, manche Sachen passen nicht recht zueinander und im Großen und Ganzen ist der Asia-Style von Aion doch nicht so ganz meins.^^ Bevorzuge dann doch lieber im Asia-Genre Anime-RPGs, alla Ragnarok.


----------



## Lpax (10. November 2009)

Abwechselung...ja das wäre schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In der beta wie auch zum anfang in den start gegenden hatte man sowas noch.
Patch 1.5.1...der wird auch nicht viel bringen...hier fehlen quests die etwas abwechselung bringen und nicht eine handvoll exp.
Wiederholbare quests bringen auch kein spass.
Ich würde gern beschäftigt werden mit quests und nicht mit Farmbot arbeit bis max. lvl getrieben werden.

Ich dachte bis 40 erst mal kommen....ab da kein thema mehr das ziel ist in sicht^^
Tja falsch ab 40 gehts erst mal los mit der arbeit und das motiviert nicht grade...zumindest mich.

Wer kein prob. hat stundenlang zu grinden für den ist aion im moment genau richtig.
Ich für meint teil muss sagen das aion biss lvl 25-27 recht nett war...ab da war irgendwie die luft raus.
Vieleicht bin ich auch von wow zu versaut was mmo´s betrifft^^


----------



## joscho (10. November 2009)

Plattfusss schrieb:


> Hab auch schon öfters lesen müssen, dass bei Aion auf höheren LvL sehr viel gegrindet werden muss, da sich die Xp der Quests nicht lohnt.
> Scheint also mal absolut gar kein Spiel für mich zu sein. Hab das bisschen gefarme bei WoW schon gehasst und wenn ich nun notgedrungen zig Millionen Xp durchs Grinden machen müsste..naja, danke aber nein danke.
> 
> Hatte eig. vor das Spiel mal anzutesten, was ich dann wohl definitiv sein lassen werde.
> ...



vielen dank für all die ehrlichen aussagen hier. wollte mir das game schon zulegen. aber nur grinden dann könnte ich ja auch wow weiter spielen. und das fand ich zum schluss nur noch
zum kotzen und gäääääähnend langweilig. jetzt spar ich mir das geld und den frust dank euch.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hekka (10. November 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Ab 40 ist es schon extrem. Die Erfahrungspunkte die man braucht steigen so enorm an und die Quests geben dennoch nur 100.000-300.000 Erfahrungspunkte. Die Anzahl der Quests die man annehmen kann nimmt ab. Das alles trägt nicht wirklich dazu bei mich zu motivieren weiter zu leveln. Wenn die einzige Motivation ab 40 ist, dass man irgendwann 50 erreicht und nicht mehr leveln muss dann ist das schon relativ mager.
> 
> Mein Fazit zum Leveln ab 40: mehr Frust als Lust.



Ich hab meinen Gladiator erst auf Stufe 26 und jetzt noch einen Jäger angefangen Stufe 12 kann also bei 40ig plus noch nicht mitreden!
Aber wenn ich mir das so durchlese werd ich mir da noch etwas Zeit lassen und hoffen das unter anderem noch Quest eingebaut werden!

Die Exp werden ja mit nächsten Patch angehoben aber werden auch noch irgendwann für 40 + Quest eingefügt weisst du da vielleicht etwas?


----------



## corak (10. November 2009)

Leoncore schrieb:


> Wieviele Threads mit dem Thema "Zu wenige Exp" gibt es den eigentlich schon hier im Forum? Nervt langsam, das Ganze. Bald kommt ja Patch 1.5.1 und dann werden die Exp erhöht, dann ist hoffentlich hier Ruhe. Bin gespannt, wann die ersten "Zu wenig EndContent" Threads kommen, wenn die meisten durch die Exp Erhöhung schnell das Max.Lvl erreichen.
> 
> Naja, mich brauch es nicht mehr zu interessieren, hab meinen Account gekündigt. Allerdings nicht wegen irgendwelchen Exp-Erhöhungen, sondern wegen Design-Aspekten. Finde die Monstervielfalt im späteren Spielverlauf recht dürftig, manche Sachen passen nicht recht zueinander und im Großen und Ganzen ist der Asia-Style von Aion doch nicht so ganz meins.^^ Bevorzuge dann doch lieber im Asia-Genre Anime-RPGs, alla Ragnarok.



Bitte bleib weiterhin im Aion Forum und erfreue mich mit deinen witzigen Posts.


----------



## corak (10. November 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> vielen dank für all die ehrlichen aussagen hier. wollte mir das game schon zulegen. aber nur grinden dann könnte ich ja auch wow weiter spielen. und das fand ich zum schluss nur noch
> zum kotzen und gäääääähnend langweilig. jetzt spar ich mir das geld und den frust dank euch.
> 
> 
> ...




Aion ist nicht nur grinden. Das betrifft nur die Levelphase. Im Endgame ist der Grindfaktor in jedem reinen PvE Game deutlich grösser.


----------



## HobbySoldat (10. November 2009)

Also auf Votan, wo es glaube ich am meisten Stufe 50 Spieler gibt merkt man das schon extrem das man so langsam mit dem Level in die Hufe kommen sollte. Vielleicht ist es auf den anderen Servern nicht so schlimm.


----------



## Ênthroned (10. November 2009)

Also ich habe lange Zeit Ragnarok online gespielt und dort gab es auch nur grinden. Um genau zu sein basierten die Maps ja auf einer "Kreisform" und man machte Stundenlang nichts anderes als im Kreis zu rennen Mobs zusammenzuferschen um sie anschließend zu töten. Das machten dann auf engstem Raum durschschnittlich 40 Spieler pro Karte. Es gab nur ein richtiges Gebiet zum leveln für verschiedene Klassen und man benötigte von lvl 98 auf 99 100.000.000 EP und ein Mob gab um die 3000 EP. Also wer mal in Ragnarok auf lvl 99 oder die advanced class mit dreifach so vieler EP auf 90+ gespielt hat, der weiß auch wirklich was grinden bedeutet. Natürlich gibt es auch andere Beispiele wie DaoC, aber das habe ich nicht bis zum mega-grind Bereich gespielt.
Ragnarok an sich hat natürlich Spaß gemacht, vorallem eben durch die Gilde oder das PvP System. Trotzdem denkt man sich lange Zeit später, was für ein Aufwand an Zeit dieser minimale Fortschritt von einem Level brachte. Ich stand Aion nur dahingehend kritisch gegenüber, dass es kein WoW killer werden wird, aber von den Klassen und den Vorschauvideos war ich schon recht angetan. Daher ist es schade das sich langsam herausstellt, dass Aion wohl nicht westlich genug ist. Müsste man sich zwischen Aion und RO entscheiden, nimm man natürlich Aion aufgrund der technik, genauso gut könnte man aber auch einen kostenfreien Grinder wie Dragonica spielen. Der ist auch schön verpackt, ist im Herz aber auch nur ein Grinder. Hier hat man aber den Vorteil das man keine Kosten trägt und somit kein Geld durch nicht genutze Spieltage verliert.


----------



## Neduras79 (10. November 2009)

Kann zwar zum LV 40+ Content nix sagen da ich erst LV 25 bin/war, aber es ist immer eine Frage der eigenen Motivation.
Am Anfang war es natürlich super!

Tolle Grafik, Nette Story usw...

Bis Lv 25 hatte ich auch die Motivationszugfeder Abyss, aber als ich das erreicht hatte war für mich die Luft raus!

Ich finde man kann AION mit WOW Classic vergleichen!
Leute die viel Zeit haben und was investieren wollen werden ihren Spaß haben und gut mithalten können, aber Casualgamer (wie ich) tun sich schwer!
Das Hauptproblem ist in meinen Augen, das alles zuwenig planbar ist!

Wenn ich Abend von der Arbeit komme will ich einloggen und meinen Spaß haben.
Egal ob ich queste, PVP mache oder crafte.

Leider ist aber in AION viel vom Zufall abhängig.
Finde ich ne Gruppe für die Ini oder das Abyss, ist irgendwo ein Rift offen, oder critet mein Item beim craften???
Sicher finden etliche Leute das System so wie es ist gut und fordernd, weil nicht alles gleich Lila ist und blinkt, aber trotzdem muss man zugeben das MMo´s davon leben das ich mit meinem Char irgendwelche Erfolge habe.

Naja und wenn ich halt als "Wenig"-Spieler 1 Woche brauche bis ich ein LV up hab und nur alle 3 Lv neue skills kommen, oder ich beim 10. Versuch das blöde Item immer noch nicht Critet und ich schon ca. 150k Kinah verblasen habe....
dann demotiviert das mit der Zeit etwas.

Das zu meinen persönlichen Erfahrungen in AION.

Lg


----------



## Nuffing (10. November 2009)

Neduras79 schrieb:


> Kann zwar zum LV 40+ Content nix sagen da ich erst LV 25 bin/war, aber es ist immer eine Frage der eigenen Motivation.
> Am Anfang war es natürlich super!
> 
> Tolle Grafik, Nette Story usw...
> ...



Muss ich dir so voll zustimmen, wenn ich mich einloge und 1 bis 2 tage nur damit verbring meinen Crafting skill voranzutreiben um dann quest zu machen die kaum exp geben und beim nächsten level up zu wissen jetzt muss ich noch 1ne woche spielen dann bin ich villeicht hoch genug um endlich meine nächsten skills zu kriegen und in 1nem monat weiß ich wie die story weiter geht... da vergeht mir die lust...der spielfluss ist extrem eng und wenn man da nicht wirklich seine freizeit fast nur darein steckt dann zieht das extrem, und das problem ist dazu das es ja nebenbei auch noch spaß machen soll.

bis level 20 ging es, danach fand ich es schon eher ernüchternt und langweilend und mit 25 war auch bei mir schluss, der Abyss ist nur geganke und die quest da meist nur wiederholbare die grad mal die exp von 2 mobs geben, in der "normalen" welt werden die quest aber langsam genau so und das ist dann einer von vielen punkten die sich zusammen häufen und einen die motivation verderben...der teufel steckt da im detail.


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (10. November 2009)

mal eine kleine frage am rande.. 

warum müssen manche leute zu jedem threat ihre meinung schreiben?
der te hat sich was bei gedacht das er meinungen von 40+ spielern hören will und nicht wissen will warum manche mit level 25 aufgehört haben. dafür gibt es 100+ andere threats hier wo man seine persönliche leidensgeschichte schreiben kann..

ich für meinen teil bin atm 36 und brauche wohl noch 2-3 wochen bis level 40 also kann ich zum 40+ content noch nichts sagen


----------



## dacarl (10. November 2009)

/sign

Gebe aber trotzdem auch meinen Senf dazu. Ich lese immer 2 Seiten der Medaille. Die einen, die schreiben das dauert alles zu lange und es gibt Questlöcher, deswegen grinden und die anderen die schreiben, das läuft gut und macht Laune, Questlöcher gibt es nicht. Und letztlich kommt bald noch ein XP-Boost Patch von NCSoft. Der hebt bei uplevelquests die XP an. Damit werden wohl keine Wünsche offen bleiben.


----------



## Nuffing (10. November 2009)

Fenriswolf82 schrieb:


> mal eine kleine frage am rande..
> 
> warum müssen manche leute zu jedem threat ihre meinung schreiben?
> der te hat sich was bei gedacht das er meinungen von 40+ spielern hören will und nicht wissen will warum manche mit level 25 aufgehört haben. dafür gibt es 100+ andere threats hier wo man seine persönliche leidensgeschichte schreiben kann..
> ...



Frag dich das doch selber , wie du selber sagst bist du nicht 40+ und gibst auch deinen senf ab.

Oder liegt das daran das das thema neue meinungen, anregungen und Aspekte angenommen hat?

Egal was, du solltest deine antwort haben.


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (10. November 2009)

ich wollte nicht komplett am thema vorbei schreiben und mit 36 bin ich ja nicht ganz so weit vom geforderten level ab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zb ins 38iger elitedorf gehe mit unseren 40igern..

mal ehrlich jeder hat das recht wie auch du deine meinung zu schreiben aber dann macht das doch in nem "u30 und die gründe warum ich aufgehört habe" post. so kann jeder entscheiden ob ihn das thema interessiert. jetzt klickt man nen 40+ threat an - was einen interessiert und muss nur noch lesen warum manche aufgehört haben wohl es mich kein stück interessiert. 
wäre es in nem passenden threat dafür hätt ich mir das nicht durchgelesen..


----------



## Nuffing (10. November 2009)

Fenriswolf82 schrieb:


> ich wollte nicht komplett am thema vorbei schreiben und mit 36 bin ich ja nicht ganz so weit vom geforderten level ab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich hab in diesen fall aber einfach auf ein Zitat geantwortet, was also weniger mit dem thema sondern mit dem zitierten zu tun aht, genau so wie meine antwort jetzt nichts mit dem thread sondern deinem geschriebenen zu tun hat.

Mach aus ner mücke kein Monster Kuschel wuschel hase^^


----------



## Neduras79 (10. November 2009)

@Fenriswolf82

Hättest du meine Antwort richtig gelesen, würdest du feststellen das es um ein Grundproblem in AION geht, in meinen Augen, und das hab ich angesprochen.
Das ändert sich auch nicht..egal ob LV 25 oder 40+

Im Gegenteil...denk es wird noch schwieriger.

Das ist oft das Motivationsproblem!
Wenn es bei dir nicht so ist freu ich mich und wünsch dir viel Spaß in Aion.


----------



## Sin (10. November 2009)

Also bis Stufe 40 hatte ich 0 Probleme was Grinden und so anging. Wie gesagt, ich war immer jemand der sich gerne mit dem Bier in der Hand und guter Musik sich in ein Gebiet zurückzieht und einfach mal 2 Stunden alles kurz und klein schlägt. Jedoch gab es damals noch genug alternativen: Kaidan HQ, Quests, Feuertempel, ja selbst im unteren Abyss war was los und man konnte immer mal wieder nebenbei eine Quest machen. 

Leider hat sich das auf Stufe 40+ geändert. Elite Gebiete werden nicht mehr gegrindet, es gibt quasi also nurnoch die Instanz Stahlharke und das solo grinden, keine alternativen. 
Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich mag das Spiel, sonst würd ich mich nicht jeden Tag weiterhin einloggen. Ich habe viele MMOs gespielt, und weiss das die Entwicklung eines Spiels dauert (auch wenn Aion bereits seit einem Jahr im Asien erhältlich ist). Das problem ist einfach nur, dass viele so generft sind, dass ein LVL up ab Stufe 40-42 so extrem lange dauert, dass viele mit dem Spielen aufhören. Einige aus meiner Flist waren seit Tagen nicht mehr on. Das macht die Gruppensuche leider auch nicht einfacher.


----------



## MoVedder (14. November 2009)

Leoncore schrieb:


> Wieviele Threads mit dem Thema "Zu wenige Exp" gibt es den eigentlich schon hier im Forum? Nervt langsam, das Ganze. Bald kommt ja Patch 1.5.1 und dann werden die Exp erhöht, dann ist hoffentlich hier Ruhe. Bin gespannt, wann die ersten "Zu wenig EndContent" Threads kommen, wenn die meisten durch die Exp Erhöhung schnell das Max.Lvl erreichen.
> 
> Naja, mich brauch es nicht mehr zu interessieren, hab meinen Account gekündigt. Allerdings nicht wegen irgendwelchen Exp-Erhöhungen, sondern wegen Design-Aspekten. Finde die Monstervielfalt im späteren Spielverlauf recht dürftig, manche Sachen passen nicht recht zueinander und im Großen und Ganzen ist der Asia-Style von Aion doch nicht so ganz meins.^^ Bevorzuge dann doch lieber im Asia-Genre Anime-RPGs, alla Ragnarok.




/totally signed.


----------



## Geige (14. November 2009)

@Alduran(ich kenn dich halt unter dem Namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) :
Hättest du noch etwas weitergespielt, hättest du die Instanzen mal ausprobieren können,
auch sehr hilfreich um sich zu motivieren, aber naja, ich kann nur hoffen, dass du zum Xp Patch zurück kommst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## battschack (15. November 2009)

Was ich leuten empfehlen kann die über 40+ sind einfach elite mobs zu 2. -3. zu killen ich krieg so pro mob killen wo wir ca. zu 2. 1-2min max. brauchen 150-200k exp Es ist zwar grinden aber was man da an kinah und grünes zeug bekommt einfach geil^^

Mein tipp wird zwar mit 2nah kämpfer nicht klappen aber nen Jäger sollte dabei sein wo kiten kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hq mobs grinden bringt z.B pro kill

+2-4k kinah pro mob
+sehr viele grüne items
+abundzu gute blaue items
+sehr viele rezepte
+Krall zähne wo man sich dumm und dämlich verdienen kann 15000Kinah krieg ich pro stk und jedes mob droppt EINEN
+150k ep für 1,5min
+solo als jäger kiten bringt 300k+ ep für 1kill + ca. pro mob 15k kinah locker danke zähne und grauen items
+Asmos öfter mal dort wo umfallen wie fliegen und gut AP da lassen *fg*

-Ep leecher langsam hasse ich sie greifen einfach den mob mit an und klauen uns sogesehen ca. 50-100k ep vom mob nicht mal höfflich bitten hilft dabei. Schade das abundzu Team kill ned geht...
-Wenn grad mobs Spawnen beim kiten, sehr ärgerlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und bis lvl 40hatte ich genau 0 probleme mit questen.


----------



## Thoriumobi (15. November 2009)

battschack schrieb:


> Was ich leuten empfehlen kann die über 40+ sind einfach elite mobs zu 2. -3. zu killen ich krieg so pro mob killen wo wir ca. zu 2. 1-2min max. brauchen 150-200k exp Es ist zwar grinden aber was man da an kinah und grünes zeug bekommt einfach geil^^
> 
> Mein tipp wird zwar mit 2nah kämpfer nicht klappen aber nen Jäger sollte dabei sein wo kiten kann
> 
> ...



Also den Post könnte man jedem vor die Nase setzen, der fragt, warum man Aion scheiße findet.


----------



## evalux (15. November 2009)

Thoriumobi schrieb:


> Also den Post könnte man jedem vor die Nase setzen, der fragt, warum man Aion scheiße findet.


Wen interessiert das denn ?

Es gibt 100 000 Gründe, Aion Scheissen zu finden, aber nicht genug, dass Leute wie ich deswegen das Spiel löschen und weiter WoW spielen. Daran ändern auch diverse 40+ -Motivations-Problemchen nichts. Die fässt man halt ins Auge, levelt dann halt langsamer.


----------



## Thoriumobi (15. November 2009)

evalux schrieb:


> Wen interessiert das denn ?



Die vielen Leute in den Foren, die fragen, was an Aion scheiße ist. Da stehts halt ziemlich gut getroffen.


----------



## evalux (16. November 2009)

Thoriumobi schrieb:


> Die vielen Leute in den Foren, die fragen, was an Aion scheiße ist.


Wo sind die denn ? Seh da nix.


----------



## battschack (16. November 2009)

evalux schrieb:


> Wen interessiert das denn ?
> 
> Es gibt 100 000 Gründe, Aion Scheissen zu finden, aber nicht genug, dass Leute wie ich deswegen das Spiel löschen und weiter WoW spielen. Daran ändern auch diverse 40+ -Motivations-Problemchen nichts. Die fässt man halt ins Auge, levelt dann halt langsamer.




So ist es bis jetz finde ich eigentlich garnix scheisse an Aion auser die Crashes ist halt geschmacksache aber manche wollens halt ned schnallen. Und bots sind auch scheisse aber stören mich ehrlichg esagt nicht wirklich solange sie mir ned aufn keks gehen und ich schön billig meine mats bekomme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dolore (16. November 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Mich würden mal kleine Berichte von Level 40+ Aionspieler interessieren. Gibt einem Aion immer noch genügend Belohnungen und Neuigkeiten spendiert? Oder gehts langsam abwärts? Wie sieht es denn mit dem ewigen Grinden aus, wieso stört euch dieses nicht?
> 
> ...



Es gibt mit Level 43 eine relativ einfache Spionage Quest bei der man als Asmodia zu den Elyos gehen muss. Man klatscht paar Elite mobs und schon hat man eine Goldene Waffe.

Ich als Zauberin komme eigentlich kaum zum grinden, ich spiele eine klasse die durch das CC in Instanzen immer gefragt ist und daher stecke ich auch dauernd in einer. 

Ab level 38 wird man mit Gruppen Quests ohne hin zu gebombt, und wenn man erst mal diese geschafft hat und die blauen Quest belohnungen endlich gefarmt hat, locken anschließend Stahlharke und Aguimia Instanzen.

Mir persönlich gefällt Aion immer noch besser als WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das wird auch so bleiben :-)


----------



## dacarl (16. November 2009)

Aion ruled und das wird es auch noch eine lange Zeit. Alle die sich übers grinden aufregen sind doch eh meist nur Leute, die mit vielen Erwartungen an das Spiel herangehen und im Kopf total blockiert sind. Dann rennt man so durch und findet nicht alle NPCs und denkt sich irgendwann, das Aion nur aus grinden besteht. Falsch gedacht. Wenn man mit offenen Augen und Kopf durch Atreia läuft, dann machts auch Spass.

Ich bin ebenfalls von Aion sehr positiv angetan. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (16. November 2009)

dacarl schrieb:


> Aion ruled und das wird es auch noch eine lange Zeit. Alle die sich übers grinden aufregen sind doch eh meist nur Leute, die mit vielen Erwartungen an das Spiel herangehen und im Kopf total blockiert sind. Dann rennt man so durch und findet nicht alle NPCs und denkt sich irgendwann, das Aion nur aus grinden besteht. Falsch gedacht. Wenn man mit offenen Augen und Kopf durch Atreia läuft, dann machts auch Spass.
> 
> Ich bin ebenfalls von Aion sehr positiv angetan.
> 
> ...


Die Frage die sich mir nun aufdrängt ist welches Level du denn hast. Denn ich kann meine Aussage mit dem Grinden belegen:

*Alle Quests die man ab 41 annehmen kann:*
http://de.aiondatabase.com/quest/list/2?na...;reqlevelmax=41

Normale Quests: 9
Gruppen Quests: 2
Spionage Quests: 4
--------------------------------------
*Gesamt: 15*

EXP bis Stufe 42: 49.000.000
EXP aus Quests:  11.496.800
--------------------------------------
*Differenz: 37.503.200*


*Fazit:* von Stufe 41 auf 42 bekommt man nichtmal 25% der benötigten Erfahrungspunkte aus Quests. Der Grindanteil dieses einen Levels liegt also schon bei über 75%. Mit "blind" durch die Welt rennen hat das nichts zu tun. Ist halt einfach so, dass ab 40 die Anzahl der absolvierbaren Quests drastisch sinkt und die Erfahrungspunkte die man dafür bekommt jedoch gleich bleiben.


----------



## Danf (16. November 2009)

Was euch bei Aion hält:

Man muss jahrelang seinen Imbaspell im alquima farmen
Man bekommt ne EPIC!!!!Waffe
Pvp macht erst so richtig Spaß
Instanzen Instanzen Instanzen

und mit 50 kriegt man ENDLICh diese häßligen Clerics down :O


MFG

Ps: Ente?


----------



## Mikehoof (16. November 2009)

> Fazit: von Stufe 41 auf 42 bekommt man nichtmal 25% der benötigten Erfahrungspunkte aus Quests. Der Grindanteil dieses einen Levels liegt also schon bei über 75%. Mit "blind" durch die Welt rennen hat das nichts zu tun. Ist halt einfach so, dass ab 40 die Anzahl der absolvierbaren Quests drastisch sinkt und die Erfahrungspunkte die man dafür bekommt jedoch gleich bleiben.



Ich will nicht kleinlich sein aber die Erfahrungspunkte die man beim erledigen der Quest (Mob xp der Quest und auf dem Weg dahin sowie zurück) erhält sind aber nicht berücksichtigt in deiner Rechnung oder? Eine Instanz ist für dich auch grinden? Stahlharke, Lepharisten-Geheimlabor, Alquimia-Labor.....


----------



## corak (16. November 2009)

Mikehoof schrieb:


> Eine Instanz ist für dich auch grinden? Stahlharke, Lepharisten-Geheimlabor, Alquimia-Labor.....



Warum gehst du denn in Instanzen bei Aion? Weil die so spannend sind? Klar sind die Instanzen Runs grinden. Nach einem Run finde ich die Instanzen strunzlangweilig. Bleiben Quests, die im gleichen Stile aufgemacht sind wie die Ende 30er Quests mit den Mau Hairs: Farme 100 von Item X und beende die Quest. Und wegen den grünen drops lohnt es sich auch nicht in irgendeine Instanz zu gehen.
Nur wenn ich mich entscheiden muss zwischen solo grinden und gruppen grinden für nix, dann mach ich lieber die grind Quests in in Stahlharke, dann hat man wenigstens das Gefühl man tut was Sinnvolles.
Das Lepharisten Labor fand ich persönlich übrigens grauenhaft schlecht.


----------



## balfor (16. November 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Die Frage die sich mir nun aufdrängt ist welches Level du denn hast. Denn ich kann meine Aussage mit dem Grinden belegen:
> 
> *Alle Quests die man ab 41 annehmen kann:*
> http://de.aiondatabase.com/quest/list/2?na...;reqlevelmax=41
> ...



hm...das heisst also das wenn du lvl 40 erreicht hast, die alten Quest abbrichst, oder wie darf man das verstehen? Und bei den Quest geht es nicht darum Mobs zu legen die auch XP geben? Kann nur sagen das ich immer genug Quest im Log habe, da ich auch mal ins Abyss gehe, Instanzen mache und Ähnliches.
Wenn man aber nur das LVL 50 vor Augen hat (Quasi wie der Esel die Karrotte^^), dann ists klar das man alle Quests SOFORT machen muss (gibt ja schließlich am meisten EP). Wenn man aber zwischendrin auch was anderes macht kommt man gar nicht in die Verlegenheit keine Quests mehr für XP zu haben, da man ja genug anderweitig gesammelt hat.

FAZIT: Also doch mit offenen Augen durch die Welt rennen und vllt. auch mal was anderes machen als nur stur die Quests, dann reichen auf Jedenfall auch die Quests. Ausserdem ist eh schon ein Patch angekündigt (was ich persönlich nicht gut finde), da es ja genug "Beschwerden" in diese Richtung gab .


----------



## Pente (16. November 2009)

Mikehoof schrieb:


> Ich will nicht kleinlich sein aber die Erfahrungspunkte die man beim erledigen der Quest (Mob xp der Quest und auf dem Weg dahin sowie zurück) erhält sind aber nicht berücksichtigt in deiner Rechnung oder? Eine Instanz ist für dich auch grinden? Stahlharke, Lepharisten-Geheimlabor, Alquimia-Labor.....


Nein. Es sind die reinen Quest-Belohnungs Erfahrungspunkte und das hat einen guten Grund.

Wenn ich von 41 auf 42 nur grinde sind es nur 11.000.000 Erfahrungspunkte die ich "mehr" grinden muss als wenn ich alle Quests für diese Stufe erledige. Die Erfahrungspunkte welche die Kills bei Quests geben sind auch nichts anderes als die Erfahrungspunkte die der Mob beim stupiden Grinden gibt. Das was Grinden von Questen unterscheidet ist der Bonus den man in Form der Erfahrungspunkte erhält sobald man eine Quest abgibt. Dieser Bonus ist jedoch so gering, dass man, angenommen man möchte schnell leveln, getrost auf alle Quests ab 41 verzichten kann. Grund? Die Laufwege, Dropraten von Questitems u.d.g. schlagen zeitlich so enorm zu Buche, dass man die 11.000.000 Erfahrungspunkte welche man als Questbelohnung bekommt schneller und effektiver durch grinden erhält.

Zum Thema Instanz: mal ehrlich, die Instanzen sind nur instanzierte Elite-Lager mit ID. Die Droprate bei den Bossen ist so dermaßen unterirdisch, dass schon nach dem 2. Run in z.B. Stahlharke nicht mehr das Gefühl vorherrscht, dass man eine Instanz wegen "netten Drops" bei den Bossen macht sondern eher um möglichst viele Erfahrungspunkte mit nach Hause zu nehmen. Sorry die Instanzen sind nichts als "schön verpacktes Grinden".

@balfor: nein ich habe keine alte Quest abgebrochen. Ich habe sämtliche Quests abgeschlossen. Das sind die Quests die NCSoft für Stufe 41 vorsieht. Wer ab 41 noch den Luxus "alter" Quests hat der hat diese entweder aus gutem Grund nicht gemacht oder schon im Vorfeld einige Erfahrungspunkte und Levelabschnitte mit Grinden verbracht.


----------



## Stierka (16. November 2009)

> 29-36 da der feuertempel einfach zu wenig xp gibt


Festungsinis for the win.Ab 34 Inis machen zu 4 Gladi+Kleri45+ und Du 34-39 mit einem 2ten man kannst in einem run (gehe davon aus das du Brücken machst) 1000AP bis 12000 AP machen pro Brücken ini.Machste alle inis sind das ne menge AP für Goldenes Set was man bis 45~50 trägts.oder zu 6 was aber weniger gibt aber exp gesehen ne menge.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (16. November 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Zum Thema Instanz: mal ehrlich, die Instanzen sind nur instanzierte Elite-Lager mit ID. Die Droprate bei den Bossen ist so dermaßen unterirdisch, dass schon nach dem 2. Run in z.B. Stahlharke nicht mehr das Gefühl vorherrscht, dass man eine Instanz wegen "netten Drops" bei den Bossen macht sondern eher um möglichst viele Erfahrungspunkte mit nach Hause zu nehmen. Sorry die Instanzen sind nichts als "schön verpacktes Grinden".



Ich muss sagen den Kritikpunkt verstehe ich nicht ganz.

Sicherlich sind Instanzen Mittel zum Zweck,genauso wie Quests es auch sind...man braucht Exp.Aber wie sollte man das Rad neu Erfinden?
Elemente wie Instanzen,Schlachtzüge etc. in MMOs sind doch immer nur der Weg um an verschiedenste Sachen zu kommen...seien es Exp,Items,bei Aion auch AP,wo anders Ehre etc.

Grundsätzlich kann man sicher sagen das die Instanzen nicht nach Skill schreien...das kann man nicht bestreiten...aber deswegen sind sie nicht anders als Instanzen anderer MMOs


----------



## n0rSly (16. November 2009)

*offtopic*
Kurzer einschub mal von mir...
Ich glaube einige haben vergessen das Goldene also Epics auch wirklich EPIC sind somit ist blau auch BLAU und nicht weiß und wenn du ein Grün gegensatnd findest ist es nunmal wie in anderen Spielen z.b. ein Blauen Ich fidne dies gut da ich diese alle ahben die selben EPICS geschichte doof finde und aion dies nunmal so handhabt das EPICS wirklich EPIC (sehr selten für die die garnicht wissen was es eigl heißt) sind 
*/offtopic*

Lg NorsLY


----------



## Geige (16. November 2009)

Ich belehre ungern Moderatoren, aber Pente erstmal informieren was sich ändert und
dann whinen!

Mit 1.6 wird in denn Instanzen die Quest xp ver-6-facht, das dürfte dem Grind ein ende machen
und auserdem werden die Dropraten ind enn instanzen angezogen, beide Sachen die du bemängelst 
werdne sich (hoffentlich) bald ändern!


----------



## Pente (17. November 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> Ich belehre ungern Moderatoren, aber Pente erstmal informieren was sich ändert und
> dann whinen!
> 
> Mit 1.6 wird in denn Instanzen die Quest xp ver-6-facht, das dürfte dem Grind ein ende machen
> ...


Geige auch wir sind sicher nicht perfekt und fehlerfrei. Wenn du nun noch geschaut hättest welche Quests / Questreihen von der Erhöhung betroffen sind wird dir eines schnell auffallen: die Änderung greift größtenteils leider auch nur bis zu Level 40. Desweiteren ist ein "was sich irgendwann mit 1.6 ändern wird" Post leider kein Argument das gegen die aktuelle Situation spricht. Für 1.6 gibt es noch keinen Termin in sofern ist es erst einmal irrelevant was irgendwann mit 1.6 passiert. Wie sich die Änderungen von 1.6 letztendlich, gerade im Punkto Droprate in Instanzen, dann auswirkt muss sich erst noch zeigen. Darüber nun zu reden wäre reine Spekulation.

Fakt ist nunmal, dass es im Moment ab 40 sehr wenig Quests gibt die dann auch noch sehr wenig Erfahrungspunkte geben wenn man das in Relation zu den Erfahrungspunkten setzt die man für ein Level benötigt. Und Fakt ist nunmal leider auch, dass die Droprate der Bosse in Instanzen so dermaßen unterirdisch ist, dass auf 10 Instanzruns der Boss vielleicht 2mal was dropped ... wenn überhaupt. In anderen MMORPGs sind Instanzen nicht viel "anspruchsvoller" oder "toller", aber die Motivation ist einfach eine andere. Auch wenn der Boss nichts für einen selbst dropped, so dropped er jedoch in den meisten MMORPGs jedes mal mindestens ein Item. Wenn man 2 Stunden in Stahlharke ist und die Bosse garnichts oder nur einen Manastein droppen ist das schon eher demotivierend.

Weinen? Wo weine ich? Habe ich mich beschwert? Ich habe lediglich sachlich die aktuelle Situation im Spiel geschildert und das sind alles Fakten die nunmal keiner von der Hand weisen kann. Niemand kann mir erzählen er hätte ab 40 kein einziges Mal grinden müssen. Das ist im Moment halt einfach so und dies sorgt derzeit einfach bei sehr sehr vielen Spielern für Unmut. So ist die Lage. Was die Zukunft bringt wird sich zeigen müssen.


----------



## Ceset (17. November 2009)

Vielleicht sollte man einfach mal versuchen, sich von den "althergebrachten" Denkweisen zu lösen, dann könnte man viele Dinge viel entspannter sehen.

System 1:
In Instanz X kann Boss Y Item Z droppen. 
Also geht man dahin und haut den Boss Y so oft tot, bis Item Z da ist. Wenn man Glück hat, dropt Item Z schon nach 1 -5 Runs. Wen man Pech hat, aber nicht, und man muss noch zigmal dahin und jammert. Allerdings geht man im Anschluss sowieso noch 50 mal hin wegen Marken/Gildies/Twinks/Ruf, allerdings ist Boss Y auf einmal viel langweiliger als vorher (er dropt ja nun "nichts" mehr).

System 2:.
Wenn ich einen Mob des Typs X haue, dropt der Sammelitem Y und mit einer bestimmten Anzahlvon Y bekomme ich Item Z. Also weiß ich immer ziemlich genau, wann ich Item Z besitze. Zusätzlich zu Item Z habe ich außerdem noch eine nicht unerhebliche Anzahl an grünen und blauen Items (überwiegend Rezepte und Craftingmats), die ganz zufällig gedroppt sind, Kinah und XP gesammelt.

So schlecht ist System 2 gar nicht, wenn man sich davon löst, dass System 1 das einzig Wahre ist.


----------



## Ajandurah (17. November 2009)

evalux schrieb:


> Wo sind die denn ? Seh da nix.



Hier! *meld*

Also ich hab hier interessiert alle Posts durchgelesen und ich fand die Idee mit dem "zu zweit HQ grinden" echt gut! Danke für den Tipp!

Und ja, EP-Leecher gibt es echt einige, aber landen bei mir und meiner Freundin immer auf Ignore und als DDler nen Templer und nen KLeriker auf Igno zu haben tut dann doch etwas weh, wenn es mal wieder heisst: "LF only HAEL + TANK DAN GOGO!!!1"


----------



## Ankira (17. November 2009)

Stierka schrieb:


> Festungsinis for the win.Ab 34 Inis machen zu 4 Gladi+Kleri45+ und Du 34-39 mit einem 2ten man kannst in einem run (gehe davon aus das du Brücken machst) 1000AP bis 12000 AP machen pro Brücken ini.Machste alle inis sind das ne menge AP für Goldenes Set was man bis 45~50 trägts.oder zu 6 was aber weniger gibt aber exp gesehen ne menge.



versteht das jemand ?? kannst dus bitte etwas genauer schreiben weils mich interessiert ^^  danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikehoof (17. November 2009)

Er will damit sagen das man mit den Festungsinis viel Exp+ AP machen kann :-)


----------



## Ceset (17. November 2009)

Er spricht von den Festungsinstanzen.
Jede Festung im Abyss verfügt über eine PVE-Instanz, der Eingang ist in den Artefakträumen.
Die drei Festungen im unteren Abyss (Schwefelbaum, Siels Westfestung, Siels Ostfestung) sind ab ca. lvl 32 geeignet, die im oberen Abyss erst ab Mitte 40.

Es gibt zwei Arten: Im Schwefelbaum hast Du einen großen Raum mit Balaurmobs. In der Mitte des Raums ist eine große Kiste mit grünem oder blauen Loot, überall im Raum verteilt sind zusätzlich kleine Schatzkisten. Man hat 15 Minuten Zeit soviele Kisten zu öffnen wie möglich. In den Kisten ist Gold, nix oder Trophäen, die in der Startfestung gegen Abysspunkte eingetauscht werden können (300 - 1200 pro Trophäe).  Die Balaur geben ebenfalls AP, zusätzlich gibts je eine wiederholbare Q.
Eine der beiden Sielfestungen geht genauso, nur ohne die große Kiste.

Die ander Sielfestung ist die mit den Brücken (die Zonkini 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) 
Es gibt 6 Brücken, am Ende jeder Brücke ist ein Tor, darin wiederum eine Kiste. Auf den Brücken stehen nonelite BalaurMobs, im vorderen Bereich patroullieren einige Elitemobs. Rechts steht noch ein Named, der aber nichts dropt, sondern für die dortige Quest getötet werden muss. Zeit ist ebenfalls 15 Minuten, deshalb teilt man sich in Teams auf und cleart zu zweit oder zu dritt je eine Brücke.


----------



## getready (17. November 2009)

Stimmt leider, ab Lvl 40+ wird es zäh. Und ich sage das TANK (Templer) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mit nunmehr Lvl 42 kann ich sowieso nur Gruppenquests machen. Und wer hat schon Zeit Abends mal SCHNELL 3 Stunden in die Harke zu gehen?? Quests habe ich genau noch 19 offen. Davon Spionage 11!!!!! Nur 2 von den restlichen 8 sind zur Zeit lösbar.

Grinden gehört auch dazu, besonders wenn einem die Möglichkeit der Quests fehlt. Aber das ist ein Thema des Balancings. Durch das Fehlen von Folgequests ist man von anderen Mitspielern abhängig um in Gruppen EXP zu machen. Ich würde ach lieber etwas mehr in Ruhe grinden, aber dafür habe ich den falschen Char gewählt.

Die Macher von Aion haben mal wieder die Spieler unterschätzt. Wer kann schon ahnen, das es so viele Spieler gibt, die so schnell hochkommen????? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da das Endlevel SCHON bei 50 angelegt ist, ist es doch logisch das man es entsprechend schwer macht. Warum sollte ich sonst meinen Account verlängern?? Es gibt schon Spieler die sich in den Hintern beißen, weil sie ein Jahresabbo haben und nach 2 Monaten am Ende des Games angelangt sind.

Patch 1.6 wird nicht die Lösung sein. Denn EXP anheben macht den Spielspaß nicht wett den man bei Quests hat. Also EXP lassen und statt dessen Quests implementieren.
Als schlechtestes Beispiel ist hier Metin2 zu nennen, ab Lvl ( habe ich vergessen) geht da gar nichts mehr- nur noch grinden. Mit Level 91 habe ich das Spiel aufgegeben. 
Ich hoffe das Aion es besser macht.


----------



## Ankira (17. November 2009)

danke dir sehr ceset 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philodox (17. November 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Muß ich erst unleidig werden und Verwarnungen verteilen, bis einige User verstehen, dass sie ihre Stänkereien zuhause lassen können? Der Tonfall, wie er hier von manchen so selbstverständlich an den Tag gelegt wird, passt mir überhaupt nicht und wenn man sich nicht bald vom "Aion ist der Ur-Grinder und wer etwas anderes behauptet lügt"-Thema entfernt und versucht auf die Frage des TEs einzugehen, ist für einige User bald Ende der Fahnenstange.



is numal das Buffed Forum. hat sich so entwickelt durch WOW, das wieder weg zubekommen ist schier unmöglich. Den ob Verwarnung oder Bann etc. bringt alles leider nicht viel in einem öffentlichen forum wo sich jeder zich Acc´s machen kann um genau so weiter zu machen wie zuvor.

@ Topic

Jo so ab 40 wirds echt übel mit dem Grinden aber wenn man neben dem Grinden Steelrake geht, kommt einnem net immer so lange und ermüdent vor.


----------



## RomanGV1 (17. November 2009)

Philodox schrieb:


> is numal das Buffed Forum. hat sich so entwickelt durch WOW, das wieder weg zubekommen ist schier unmöglich. Den ob Verwarnung oder Bann etc. bringt alles leider nicht viel in einem öffentlichen forum wo sich jeder zich Acc´s machen kann um genau so weiter zu machen wie zuvor.
> 
> @ Topic
> 
> Jo so ab 40 wirds echt übel mit dem Grinden aber wenn man neben dem Grinden Steelrake geht, kommt einnem net immer so lange und ermüdent vor.



Naja.. AION is am nippeln.
Egal um welche zeit man schaut fasst immer das selbe bild :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und von den "wenigen" die noch zocken sind 50% botz..
Was sehe ich gerade im game an meiner farm stelle??
Genau die selben BOTZ AM START!
Und alles was wir an botz melden an NcSoft wird NICHT bearbeitet.
Ticket gelöscht etc..
Was uns auch inzwischen klar ist.. weill die JEDEN zahlenden Kunden brauchen..
Und botter zahlen...

Drecks scheiss xxxxxxxxxxx kotz..

ps.Bild ist von jetzt.

Fasst 2 Monate melden wir die schon und auch andere gilden helfen dabei..
NIX PASSIERT!!
Und keiner fragt mal in buffed aboss und co. vor der cam WARUM BOTTER NICHT GEKICKT WERDEN...
Lecken............

ps2.Server zusammen legen ftw.. danke..


----------



## kekei (17. November 2009)

Als alter Ragnarok Online Hase... ehem^^... bin ich das Grinden gewöhnt, denn da gibts nichts anders. Hab ich allerdings nie ein Problem bei gesehen!
Vorallem weil man da noch belohnt wurde wenn man mit einer Gruppe zusammen gespielt hat, je mehr Leute auf einen Mob gehauen haben. desso mehr EP bekam jeder. Ich glaub pro Person 10% mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sowas sollte man bei Aion und anderen Spielen villeicht mal einführen... Gruppenspiel ftw!
Auch Wöchentliche Gildenkriege ala War of Emperium sind 1a und gibt es leider sonst nirgends! Wie geil das war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich vermisse das Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja egal...^^

Hat zwar nicht direkt was mit dem eigentlich Thema zu tun, aber um das zu ändern:
Ich komm mit meinen Quests über die Runden und etwas grinding ist meiner Meinung nach nichts schlimmes. Man kann das Gegrinde ja mit nützlichem wie Ini's verbinden o.ä. :/


----------



## Terrorsatan (18. November 2009)

im jetzigen Patch wird ja der EP Malus für höherlvlige Spieler in der Gruppe verringert ( also kann dann vllt n 25er Temp noch mit Krall gehen und aushelfen ) , ohne, dass elends viel EP verloren gehen.
ein kleiner schritt in die richtige Richtung.


----------

